# Ironstone Mines - April 14



## Northantz_Urbex (Apr 29, 2014)

this is 2 rows of adits which tunnels eventually meet each other underground in the workings.These mines opened in the early 1900's and closed in the 1930's. I found some interesting info from 1969 which i am adding to the report(location edits added),

Ironstone mine .Tho adit entrance to this mine lies almost 
underneath the *****-******** road, about 100 yds. beyond 
the sharp bend in the road a mile north or the ******* fork- 
roads. The mines are heading north-westward's. The most striking 
feature of these mines is the smallness of the tunnels,-which are 
made only 9ft- 10" wide and are from 7ft to 10ft high. About 6'- 0" to 10'- 0" of stone are worked, but a good roof is 
always left, and the blue "bastard" stone at the base is left 
also. There are two main tunnels which meet near the adit. 
The plan on which all the ***** mines are based is quite different from that on which the others 
mines are worked. Instead of the rectangular pillar and stall 
system, the headings are offset at an angle of 50 degrees, giving diamond shaped areas in between. (See diagram inset on 
map). The reason for the diamond system of headings is apparently connected with the system of joints in the rock, it being easier 
to cut across joints with a heading rather than to follow them. 
The headings are usually 2* chains (i.e. about 60 yds.) apart, but this distance is not constant so that sometimes two cross 
headings meet opposite each ether, but more often they do hot. 
Occasionally cut-offs are made, in order.to assist haulage 
round the acute-angled corners 
Horse transport only is-used, and the wagons in which the 
ore is loaded underground are,not sent to the furnaces, a change being made at the mine entrance, where the ore is tipped into 
hoppers which are hauled by locomotives to the furnaces. 
' There is practically no water trouble in the mine. 
mine, which is reasonably dry underfoot except in one or two 
places where at most it could be only described as sloppy. This comparative dryness is due mainly to the height above sea level (the entrance is between 200' and 250' 0.1).), and to the 
fact that there is a natural dip slope gradient towards the south 
east; the further end, about * mile in, being 23'- 0" higher 
than the adit - a gradient of 1:170 or 30' per mile. Noreover, the rock is very tough, especially the so-called "haematite" 
bed which occurs at various levels, usually near the top, in 
seams 6" to 2'- 0" thick. 
In this mine, the ore seemed.to be particularly liable te break up into very small pieces, which clogged the furnaces; Sc) that all ore is now "riddled" (i.e. sieved) and only the larger stuff sent out. Hence the output per man (or rather per 2 men, miner and helper) is rather low. Each couple fill 5 wagons of - 35 cwt. each per day - a total of 4 ton (i.e. 4'6' ton per man) which:is very low compared with most of the opencast workings. The men pay for their own "ammunition", as in the Mines 
elsewhere. 
A ventilation shaft (similar to those over railway tunnels) for this mine is Situated in the disused quarry .e few hundred 
yards- north of the on the western side, of the road. The ventilation is all natural: no artificial,aids are employed, except that disused headings are bricked up Sa as not to lose the draught, and occasionally tunnels have doors across then. Only occasionally are props necessary to Support the roof indeed, there is no room for them! - the narrow tunnels for the most part tending to prevent roof falls, but in many places old rails and timber are used to make a roof and occasionally brick pillars are used at junction points; they seem to take no risks here. 













































































Thanks for looking


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 29, 2014)

Some nice shots there rather like the look of these


----------



## krela (Apr 29, 2014)

Liking that a lot, thanks!


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Apr 29, 2014)

Cheers guys  going to edit and add a few more as just realized missed a few good ones out lol


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 29, 2014)

Really enjoyed this,cracking images & cant wait for the other pics!


----------



## tad102 (Apr 29, 2014)

ooohh like those photos


----------



## paymaster (Apr 29, 2014)

What colour is the iron ore? Looking at the photos, there are are a multitude of different colour rocks.


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 29, 2014)

You've got some nice shots there, cheers


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow!! I wanna live down there!! Its so pretty!! I could spend hours just looking at the pretty 'bastard" stone!!! 

When can i move in?? Lol


----------



## gingrove (Apr 30, 2014)

Great Report and photos! Were there any detonators left in the boxes marked as No.7? if there was you probably don't want to touch them (or even look at them too hard)


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (May 5, 2014)

gingrove said:


> Great Report and photos! Were there any detonators left in the boxes marked as No.7? if there was you probably don't want to touch them (or even look at them too hard)



They was just empty tins which was a shame


----------



## Old No.13 (May 5, 2014)

That's quite stunning!!!! Cheers.


----------



## The Wombat (May 5, 2014)

Well lit shots there, good work


----------

